# REO P67



## Oupa (14/3/16)

Hi guys

We really wanted to do a REO pre order this week, but it seems we will have to wait for now.

See below the message I received from Rob today:

"Hello Benji doing good my friend thanks for asking 

I wont have any p 67s for at least another two months . I am really slowing down if you would like me to email you when I have some ready I would be happy to do that.

Rob"

So for those who just cannot wait, I suggest you grab one of the P67s still in stock directly from Rob at www.reosmods.com

Cheers
Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Thanks for the update @Oupa


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Bummer... thanks Benji!


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

Thanks @Oupa

I'm not quite ready now, so hopefully the Rand will strengthen more in two months.

What are we looking at landed cost off the site directly - around R4k?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> I'm not quite ready now, so hopefully the Rand will strengthen more in two months.
> 
> What are we looking at landed cost off the site directly - around R4k?



With the current exchange rate yes that would be about right with shipping and vat etc...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> With the current exchange rate yes that would be about right with shipping and vat etc...



Sheess!

Maybe I can convince HRH that the kids dont need to go to school for a month. The fees would cover that. They pretty sharp kids already anyway

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## shabbar (15/3/16)

Shew that is pretty steep.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

shabbar said:


> Shew that is pretty steep.



Then buy a Custom Classic Mod which is twice the price or a high end Italian box mod that is even more.


----------



## shabbar (15/3/16)

One day when I grow up hehehe


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

Thank you, @Oupa. Yeah, I see the raw tumbleds are out of stock already. Might just go for the old shape - the top button is a safer proposition for me. If so, then the Economy Raw Tumbled LP Reo Grand actually makes a lot of sense at $130.00 (around R2000.00). Here is the site description:

_The economy LP Reo grand has all the same parts as all the other Reo models . Adjustable stainless 510 , beryllium copper gold plated contacts , high heat push button .

The only difference is these haven't been tumbled as long so there not as soft to the touch . Some minor imperfections that would be removed with the finale tumbling will be there ._​
Ok, mind made up. Shall order this evening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you, @Oupa. Yeah, I see the raw tumbleds are out of stock already. Might just go for the old shape - the top button is a safer proposition for me. If so, then the Economy Raw Tumbled LP Reo Grand actually makes a lot of sense at $130.00 (around R2000.00). Here is the site description:
> 
> _The economy LP Reo grand has all the same parts as all the other Reo models . Adjustable stainless 510 , beryllium copper gold plated contacts , high heat push button .
> 
> ...



Interesting way to look at it...

I have zero issues with the older one, other than the fact that the atty's I would use mostly happen to be 22mm. So they would obviously look better on the P67.

Am I willing to pay double the money, for arguably just the aesthetic improvement - probably not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

I keep looking at the White SL P67... not going to look anymore... I have enough REO's already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I keep looking at the White SL P67... not going to look anymore... I have enough REO's already!


I think you made a typo there  you said you HAVE enough Reo's? Blasphemy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I think you made a typo there  you said you HAVE enough Reo's? Blasphemy!



Hehehe... I know but I really do have enough... (this may well be a lie)...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Interesting way to look at it...
> 
> I have zero issues with the older one, other than the fact that the atty's I would use mostly happen to be 22mm. So they would obviously look better on the P67.
> 
> Am I willing to pay double the money, for arguably just the aesthetic improvement - probably not.


True, and the overhang really is minor. Another consideration is that I would not have to carry another set of spares if I go for the older shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Andre said:


> True, and the overhang really is minor.



You joking... right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

Rand is sliding again... better order sooner rather than later @Andre 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (15/3/16)

I'm prepared to wait a few months for a P67 @Oupa, put me down for the next group buy whenever. Blue metallic powdercoat or White powdercoat with R.A.D. :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

So as I understand it correctly, the whole range will still be available in future (including the economy), just not in full flourish like before?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (15/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> So as I understand it correctly, the whole range will still be available in future (including the economy), just not in full flourish like before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's my understanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Rand is sliding again... better order sooner rather than later @Andre
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol, I am still in two minds.


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, I am still in two minds.


Well you made perfect sense to me. And sold me on the Eco.

Then again, I own 1 Grand, and you own quite a few... raw... tumbled ones. If you know what I mean 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

